
Should I Run Postgres on Kubernetes? - okket
http://www.databasesoup.com/2018/07/should-i-run-postgres-on-kubernetes.html
======
Cieplak
If you’re asking this question, you should probably be using RDS or another
hosted Postgres service.

Personally prefer to operate Postgres on ZFS pools. This offers checksumming
(integrity), filesystem-level compression (reduced IO hence faster reads),
nvm-e ZIL (faster writes). ZFS also supports snapshotting, so if you run the
database in a jail, you can snapshot the entire jail, send it over the
network, and start it on another host in exactly the state it was snapshotted.

------
tango12
Where is your Kubernetes running? If you're using a managed kubernetes vendor
you might as well use their managed postgres offering if they have one.

From my experience, if you're running a MVP/toy-app type setup with a single
instance of postgres with a volume mount, things work absolutely fine and are
very easy to get going with. But anything serious needs consideration.

Also, depends on your team structure. Do you already have experienced DBAs
that managed your postgres setup? Are they willing to learn what it takes to
run a kubernetes operator? Will you benefit from running it on Kubernetes or
is that compute/memory/disk resource reserved anyway?

